# Remove Faces on 3-Piece Wheels



## dmsTDI (Aug 2, 2007)

Is it possible to remove only the faces on a set of 3-piece wheels without breaking or compromising the seal? I'm thinking that removing the bolts may compromise or tear the sealant, after all, other than the sealant only the bolts are providing the clamping force between the inner barrel and outer lip.

Would it be possible to remove the faces but put a few bolts/nuts back onto the wheel for peace of mind?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Its certainly possible, but as I have always told people, as soon as rim screws are out, there is always a chance the seal may be compromised. Depending on the wheel design, it can be more risky in some cases. For instance, on my Tracers, the faces mount from the back of the wheel, therefore the only seal is between the lip and barrel, covered by the tire. Whereas wheels that are sandwich mounted, typically require more than one seal. 

Just do it the right way. Dismount tires, disassemble wheels, refinish accordingly, then rebuild. I know its a pain in the ass, but its better than trying to chase down leaks later on.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

just let the air out of the tires 

leaving them with air in them seems like a really bad idea i wouldnt risk it


----------



## dmsTDI (Aug 2, 2007)

FlybyGLI said:


> Its certainly possible, but as I have always told people, as soon as rim screws are out, there is always a chance the seal may be compromised. Depending on the wheel design, it can be more risky in some cases. For instance, on my Tracers, the faces mount from the back of the wheel, therefore the only seal is between the lip and barrel, covered by the tire. Whereas wheels that are sandwich mounted, typically require more than one seal.
> 
> Just do it the right way. Dismount tires, disassemble wheels, refinish accordingly, then rebuild. I know its a pain in the ass, but its better than trying to chase down leaks later on.


I think doing it the right way is probably the only way. Based on how it looks I think my Futura's are sandwich mounted (didn't expect that). I'll post a pic for reference.



JettaGT8V80 said:


> just let the air out of the tires
> 
> leaving them with air in them seems like a really bad idea i wouldnt risk it


No tires mounted, so no need to worry about that. :thumbup:


----------



## dmsTDI (Aug 2, 2007)

They appear to be sandwich mounted, I doesn't look like these faces will in any direction if the bolts are removed.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

dmsTDI said:


> I think doing it the right way is probably the only way.


yes. It is the only way, every time.


----------



## dmsTDI (Aug 2, 2007)

Any thoughts? This looks sandwich mounted to me.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes they are sandwich mounted, you will need to disassemble the wheels.


----------

